# Training Vent



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

:GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:

I got Geoffrey a training harness to practice ground driving. I have a helper to assist by luring Geoffrey forward with peanuts while I give voice cues and drive from behind. But all Geoffrey wants to do is shed the blasted bridle <shake, short, shake, rear up, snort, cow kick, shake, and so on>. He HATES it! :shocked:

We've only had two short sessions, yesterday and today, and I'm ready to pull my hair out. :hair: . We tried to keep it fun but no can do. Guess I need to step back and work on desensitizing Geoffrey to the bridle before we attempt any more driving sessions.

I am SOOOO frustrated...just had to vent. :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: There!!!! Now I feel better. 

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Just go slow with it. Really I would just leave it on him till he settles down and try to associate the harness with treats, atension and petting. Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't have experience with goat training, but we train horses. One important thing that needs to be done is he should be desensitized to the harness. I personally would rub it all over him until he calms down and when it is on and he's hooked up, just let him fight it until he stops and then take it off when he is calm. He will learn fightint the harness doesn't do anything for him. Good luck!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. It's the bridle he hates, not the harness. We started desensitization tonight. Henceforth, he only gets peanuts when donning his bridle. Tomorrow I plan to go back to ground 1 and lead him by his collar while he wears the bridle. No lines, just his training harness and the bridle on lead. :laugh: 

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Does your briddle have a bit? If it does I dont know what to tell you because I dont use one. I know its smart to have a bit with horses, but goats have very tender mouths and its easy to spoil them. I like useing a bitless briddle because I like how you have to train them so well that you know that you dont need one. But thats just personal preference. I know that in horses, sometimes they rub molasses on the bit so that the horse wants it in their mouth...good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

It's bitless. So's the one that came w/his real driving gear. I think the bridle makes him claustrophobic. <lol> He especially disliked the reins atttached and tugging at his head. That'll be our next hurdle.

Deb Mc


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How long did it take Galen to get used to his bridle? 

Deb Mc


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. It's the bridle he hates, not the harness. We started desensitization tonight. Henceforth, he only gets peanuts when donning his bridle. Tomorrow I plan to go back to ground 1 and lead him by his collar while he wears the bridle. No lines, just his training harness and the bridle on lead. :laugh:
> 
> Deb Mc


My hat is totally off to you for doing this work. I could not do it though I really wish I could. It takes so much patience. I am so impressed with people who are able to train animals. I am sure that once he is trained he will love it.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Has he ever worn a halter? Galen never was jumpy about it because I had him walking with a halter on since the day he was old enough to wear one. And then he was just a little tiny baby so he didnt really care. If he has never worn a halter/ bridle then you could be in for some fun times! :laugh: 
But dont worry, it has been done before. I have three wethers that I am training for harness and so Galen is the only one fully trained. The other two are just about Geoffrey's age. Right now I am working on a oberhasli/alpine cross named Carter. Carter had never had a halter on before either. So what I did was I would take him out of the pen and lead him into our feed/tack room and tried putting the harness and halter on. He hated the halter the most. So I gave him a treat after a couple minutes un harnessed him andput him back in the pen. Did this a couple more times every couple days. Then one day when he was kinda getting used to it I took him out in the pasture and turned him loose with the harness and halter on. He bucked and rolled and all that but i just left it on till he settled down. then we went in and got his treat un harnessed and I put him back. What I am trying to say in this long drawn out way is you just have to leave it on till he gets used to it. Just never leave him alone!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

The first time Geoffrey wore a bridle was three days ago, at 10 months of age.  I've only had him a few months. Before that, he wasn't really handled or worked w/much as his breeder was making a move across country and was busy w/all that. He warmed up to me instantly and loves people...bridles are another story. :GAAH: 

He doesn't really have a problem wearing harnesses, per se. It's that darn bridle and the reins tugging his head that freak him out. He doesn't run wild and try to roll the bridle off, he just freaks out and in between cow kicks and rearing up freezes like a stubborn mule. :laugh: 

Bridle desensitization isn't that big a deal, I guess. I'm in no rush, really, as Geoffrey still has some growing to do before he can pull me in the cart. That'll give us plenty of time to train at our leisure so I can keep it positive and fun. We got our cart already and I don't plan to hitch him up until after he's gotten voice cues down pat. First step back: bridle desensitization. :crazy: 

We got Geoffrey a new driving harness that is still in the box. The old one was too big and didn't have adequate padding. He didn't seem to mind wearing the old harness or the new training harness so the new driving harness "shouldn't" be a big deal. We'll see...one baby step at a time. 

:cart: Getting there and taking our sweet time about it.  

Deb Mc and Geoffrey the bridle-hating Roman Giraffe


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

does the bridle have a brow band? I find that makes my goats less happy.... just a suggestion... one thing that might help is if you but the bridle on, give him a treat and take it off. then you spend a bit of time hanging out....just be sure to take the time it takes so it takes less time and you end up with a happier goat. It has taken me 4 years to really get my boys confident pulling me and now we are even getting to steering.. with one rein. its taken a while but its been a blast and I have a wonderful relationship......

I understand that different people do things differently.. this is just my opinion and style....
have fun 
Miranda


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep sounds like your doing a good job. dont worry you'll have him trained in no time at all!  Have fun!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! You, too! Happy packing n' goatcarting! :cart:


----------

